
Linux 5.0-Ad1 Patch Lets You Build the Kernel with “-March=Native” - rbanffy
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-5.0-ad1-Optimize-CPU
======
ktpsns
Bottom line from the article: Not much differences in the performance.

Interestingly, on the same blog in fact different optimization on a Linux
distribution level are discussed (compared) more in detail:

[https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu18...](https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu1810-fast-
clear&num=1)

